# ANTEC GX900 Case Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 9, 2015)

*ANTEC GX900 Case Review*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/GX900.jpg


Today we are going to take a close look at the ANTEC latest addition to its range of PC gaming case the Antec GX900. Following the Antec’s most successfully case GX700, the new GX900 is also a mid-tower Military-style chassis supporting ATX and m-ATX form factor motherboards. 
At a price tag of Rs. 4.5K  Antec GX900 is aimed at the entry segment of the market, but still gives a great competition to similar military themed cases like Corsair Vengeance C70.
Now let’s see what ANTEC GX900 Case have for us.


*Features*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/01.jpg


FUTURE PROOF - This solid case accommodates GPUs up to 11.5". Easily upgrade with the enclosure's five 3.5" tool-less HDD trays, each with SSD/HDD mounts. The solid steel construction will make this case last for multiple builds.
SUPERIOR COOLING - Users can cool their systems with two 120mm or 140mm top fans or one 200mm fan. Case is also capable of mounting 240 cooling radiators and integrates a unique flip access fan controller situated next to easy access USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 connectors.
EASY INSTALLATION - Tool-free 3.5” drive, 2.5” drive, and side panel removal means that builds and upgrades can be performed without reaching for a screwdriver.
EASY CUSTOMIZATION - According to users need 2.5” drive bay can easily be converted to 3.5” drive bay or can totally be removed to accommodate longer graphics card. 
EASY MAINTENANCE - Includes easy removable dust filters (washable) located at front bay and in the bottom.



*Specifications* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/02.jpg


*Package*
 Standard plain brown packaging with product image and few paragraph describing features outside. Inside, two large Styrofoam blocks protecting case from top and bottom. Case is covered with plastic bag.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/03.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/04.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/05.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/05b.jpg


*Inside the box*
Guide and accessories included inside the case.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/06.jpg


*Looks*
 Antec GX900 has a distinct military theme, using a combination of black and military green in whole case. The front panel of the case is of plastic and rest of the case is constructed from steel. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/07.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/08.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/08b.jpg


 On the top of the case at the front, we find the front panel Power and Reset buttons with activity LEDs.  Also having two USB 3.0 ports, two USB 2.0 ports, headphone and microphone jacks and a fan speed controller. At the top back we have a big grill with different type of fan support (2 x 120mm or 2 x 140mm or 1 x 200mm) for better air flow. Case comes with 2 x 120mm fans pre-installed.  But case is also capable of mounting 240 or 280 cooling radiators here.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/09.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/10.jpg


The front of the case features three 5.25″ drive bays covered with three black metal mess covers fitted with dust filters inside.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/11.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/12.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/13.jpg


Moving further down, we find a large front air intake vent with room for one 120 mm fans.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/14.jpg


On the back side there is a 120 mm exhaust vent  with two rubber grommets alongside the I/O panel.  Further down there are seven expansion slots and a PSU mounting slot at the bottom.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/15.jpg


Both side panels are secured with thumb screws and have a nice handles for easy removal.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/16.jpg


*Inside View*
Detailed inside view of the case.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/17.jpg


 Removing the side panel reveals an entirely black painted interior with military green painted motherboard tray. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/18.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/18b.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/18c.jpg


Interior is well designed with big cut-out on motherboard tray for CPU cooler installation with pre-installed motherboard stand-offs. Tool-free 5.25” drive installation option and lot of HDD mounts with another 120mm fan pre-installed. If need 2.5” drive bay can easily be converted to 3.5” drive bay or can totally be removed to accommodate longer graphics card.  
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/19.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/20.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/21.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/22.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/23.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/23b.jpg




In the floor of the system there are dust filtered vents, one can be used by the power supply with the fan pointing downwards and another of an optional 120mm fan installation. There is a big cut-out into the bottom of motherboard tray for cable routing.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/24.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/25.jpg


Bottom of the case is fitted with four soft rubber feets, providing case with a solid ground grip. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/26.jpg


 Both top 120mm fans can be controlled via Case fan controller, which is nothing else than just a flip switch changing the fan supply voltage between 12v and 5v from a standard molex connector. Hence changing the fan speed from High @ 12v to Low @ 5v. Cheap and simple solution, but mind that many PC cooling fans requires minimum of 6v DC to operate. So changing stock fans to something good may require a separate fan controller or motherboard with adequate fan headers. 
Another stock fan is hiding behind the HDD bay is directly molex powered. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/27.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/28.jpg


Taking about stock fans, Some OEM brand Made in China Fans. Little noisy at high speed.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ANTECGX900/29.jpg


*Pros*


Great Value 
 Solid Build Quality
 Good Air flow design



*Cons*


Cheap fan controller
Noisy Fans



*Conclusion*
We are impressed with the solid build quality and great military design of the case, especially considering the price of the case. The aesthetics are ruggedly appealing, making the case up to its military theme. The air flow of the case is quite good however the fan controller is a cheap and simple solution.
 Finally, being a budget case, the GX900 has a number of good features but also Antec is including space for a 240 or 280 mm radiator mounting in the top, which is great plus as a future upgrades for users. Sure, this case gives a great competition to the Corsair units with its build quality and feature level, and those who are on a budget Antec GX900 got everything to stand out as a good gaming case.


*Manufacturers Info*


Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 10, 2015)

thanks for the review . a good case indeed.


----------

